# Én szeretlek téged



## NagyKiss

I was watching this movie and an actress said "Én szeretlek téged".

Isn't this a redundancy? Does "téged" emphasize something here? Does it make the statement stronger?


----------



## tomtombp

Both "én" and "téged" are redundant. There are contexts in which adding "én" is justified though. One is:
-Engem senki sem szeret. (Nobody loves me)
-Én szeretlek.
I can't think of one right now that also requires "téged". That doesn't mean there isn't.


----------



## tomtombp

tomtombp said:


> -Engem senki sem szeret. (Nobody loves me)
> -Én szeretlek.


Repeating it to myself for a while, I think you're right. Adding "téged" gives more emphasis.


----------



## NagyKiss

To better illustrate the question, here's the scene from the movie.

Use "a miskolci boniésklájd" as a query on youtube, it's the first 1 hour and 34 minutes video. The scene starts at 9:50.


----------



## tomtombp

NagyKiss said:


> To better illustrate the question, here's the scene from the movie.
> 
> Use "a miskolci boniésklájd" as a query on youtube, it's the first 1 hour and 34 minutes video. The scene starts at 9:50.


 Oh, that's a different story. And the best example I've ever seen of why context is so important
This is a very very special case. The girl is trying to let the guy know that she loves him by sign language first because she doesn't want to make noise. The guy doesn't understand her so the girl repeats the same saying the meaning of the signs out loud too (although whispering).
"én" and "téged" is there because of the limited nature of sign language. Without the sign language the girl would simply say: "szeretlek"


----------



## NagyKiss

I didn't even notice she was using sign language. Great, thanks!


----------



## Akitlosz

"Én szeretlek téged

Isn't this a redundancy?"

No. This is the whole sentence.

"Does "téged" emphasize something here?"

No.

"Does it make the statement stronger?"

Yes.

You do not must to use én and téged, because it is clear  without them, but you can, not fault.

The full sentence is always stronger, but longer.


----------



## Zsanna

I'm sorry but the question of _redundancy_ can only be decided in a context here.
Until we get that we cannot answer the question properly.


----------



## tomtombp

Zsanna said:


> I'm sorry but the question of _redundancy_ can only be decided in a context here.
> Until we get that we cannot answer the question properly.



I thought this thread ended with post #6. Please read posts prior to #6.


----------



## Zsanna

It doesn't _have to_, tom. 

My no.8. was strictly an answer to Akitlosz's no.7 (and to everybody else who would like to formulate a question in such a form). You can't just "throw a sentence in the air" and ask whether x word in it is redundant. In itself nothing is and anything can be.

Otherwise, thanks for reminding us that especially _new_ ideas are welcome.


----------

